# Safely moving 150 gallon tank?



## Stellaluna (Jan 20, 2009)

This question is not FW specific, but how many people will it take to handle this tank? It is a 5' x 2' x 2' Oceanic Reef Ready model, and it likely weighs 400 pounds. I am buying it used from a guy locally and will have to move it out of his place, onto our F250 (12' bed has a tall cap) and then up 4 stairs into our house. The guy I'm buying it from says he handled one end by himself, but I find that hard to believe. 

Anyone with experience moving the big un's please chime in! Need tips on moving it safely so it does not flex or otherwise compromise its water-holding abilities. 

TIA


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

I would slide it onto a piece of plywood, laying on its side even, then you have a little bit of support and if nothing else, its easier to handle.


----------



## keyholders (Jan 21, 2009)

A friend of mine and I moved a 125 a few months ago. The two of us loaded and unloaded everything (tank, cabinet, canope, all supporting equipment and tank contents). We didn't have to go up or down any stairs but I think I wouldn't feel safe unless I had 2 people on each end for that part of the move.


----------



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

I would take a sheet of plywood and use two or three ratchet straps to make sure it doesnt move. when you say 4 stairs do u mean 4 steps or 4 flights of stairs? i think one guy on each corner would be enough to move it


----------



## Stellaluna (Jan 20, 2009)

I meant four steps - not much, really. It turned out very well. The seller at one end, my husband at the other, and they managed to get it out of the apartment into the truck by themselves. They could not breathe or speak while they carried it, but they made it!

Once home, my brother-in-law and I at one end, my husband at the other, and we got it in. I was surprised that we could do it that easily. It was not a big deal at all. Once in the front door, we tipped it on one short end onto a blanket and dragged it across the floor, one person keeping it stable, and that worked out well. Hardwood floors so it slid easily. I am very impressed with how easy the whole thing went. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------

